# Fish degreaser



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

I am kinda having a little bit of trouble getting my fish degreased to my satifaction. Anyone got some ideas or give me a clue what type of degreaser they use for fish?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I soak skins in mineral spirits overnight. The next day I rinse in cold water and then wash the skins in a sudsy solution of Dawn dish soap and let them soak for a few hours. I've done some big kings and lakers that way and never has a grease bleed problem. Works for me. Good luck.


----------

